# Audi A6 S-line



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

Seen these yet? I love the front end!!!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi A6 S-line (TooLow1.8T)*

This is the first time I ever said this. Brilliant Red actually looks good on A6!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Audi A6 S-line (TooLow1.8T)*

Looking great!!! 
First time I saw that new A6 in Germany this October I was very pleasantly surprised


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

O-M-G that looks so sweet!!! :_drooling_:


----------



## wannaTouareg (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (RoBeRt_68)*

Were all 2004 A6 2.7t's S-Lines, or were both models available or was it a mid-year model change? Was there ever a manual 2004 A6 2.7t?
Thanks.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (wannaTouareg)*

All 2004 2.7T Final Edition is S-Line.


----------

